# PayPal



## Davincico (23. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe da ein Problem,

Ich wollte etwas mit PayPal bestellen, gab alle daten meiner Karte an, doch dann stand:

 "Ihre Kreditkarte wurde für diese Transaktion als Zahlungsquelle abgelehnt. PayPal konnte die Karte nicht validieren. Bitte prüfen Sie die Richtigkeit der eingegebenen Daten, oder verwenden Sie eine andere Kreditkarte."

Geht meine Karte nicht, oder was ist da los? Kenne mich nicht besonders aus mit PayPal und brauche unbedingt Hilfe.

Liebe Grüsse.

(PS. Villeicht das falsche Forum? Ich weiss es nicht sorry ^.^)


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

haste ne maoestro? weil die nehmn se net^^

oder was haste für eine?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

LUrock mach nix über Paypal die ham mal nen Freund von mir übel übern Tisch gezogen.

ER hatte was mit Paypal bezahlt und die hams ihm doppelt abgerechnet.

edit: das is ja gar nicht lurock also an deiner stelle würd ich das profilbild mal ändern sonst wirste hier dauernd als lurock bezeichnet


----------



## Kamui Shiro (23. November 2008)

das ist nicht Lurock du Honk xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. November 2008)

jup hat nur den ava geklaut^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> das ist nicht Lurock du Honk xD


ja dreck der solls profilbild anders machen sonst passiert mir das noch n paar mal


----------



## Davincico (23. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> jup hat nur den ava geklaut^^




Erstens mal stimmt das ja überhaupt nicht x]
Ich hab mich mit ihm auch schon verwechselt und dachte "Huch, was hab ich den da geschrieben?" Bis ich dann gecheckt hab, dass ich das garnicht bin, aber geklaut, hab ichs ihm nicht, das hab ich halt mal bei Google gefunden ^.^.

So, jetzt zu meinem PayPal Problem.

Also, ich hab ne Visa, und dieser Freund hatte sicher nur was falsch eingegeben, da bin ich überzeugt.

Also, an was könnts liegen?


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Erstens mal stimmt das ja überhaupt nicht x]
> Ich hab mich mit ihm auch schon verwechselt und dachte "Huch, was hab ich den da geschrieben?" Bis ich dann gecheckt hab, dass ich das garnicht bin, aber geklaut, hab ichs ihm nicht, das hab ich halt mal bei Google gefunden ^.^.
> 
> So, jetzt zu meinem PayPal Problem.
> ...


 erstens machs bitteee eeee anders weil sonst verwechsel ich dich noch 100 mal
 zweitens lass paypal seni das ist nicht gut die bescheißen dich
 drittens wenn dein freund was falsch eingegeben hat dann is das eh alles hinfällig
 viertens ich weis selber das ich 1. 2. 3. hätte schreiben können
 5. bitte ändere den ava bitteeeee


----------



## Davincico (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> erstens machs bitteee eeee anders weil sonst verwechsel ich dich noch 100 mal
> zweitens lass paypal seni das ist nicht gut die bescheißen dich
> drittens wenn dein freund was falsch eingegeben hat dann is das eh alles hinfällig
> viertens ich weis selber das ich 1. 2. 3. hätte schreiben können
> 5. bitte ändere den ava bitteeeee




Ich meine DEIN Freund, der hat sicher ne 2 anstatt ne 1 geschrieben beim Produkt und zahlt dann halt das doppelte *.*

Und, NEIN, mein Ava ändere ich nicht, das gefällt mir, lies halt den Namen, anstatt nur den Ava anzukucken.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> Ich meine DEIN Freund, der hat sicher ne 2 anstatt ne 1 geschrieben beim Produkt und zahlt dann halt das doppelte *.*
> 
> Und, NEIN, mein Ava ändere ich nicht, das gefällt mir, lies halt den Namen, anstatt nur den Ava anzukucken.


nö glaub mir ich war dabei die schweine habens einfach doppelt abgerchnet aber deine sache


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

Davincico schrieb:


> das hab ich halt mal bei Google gefunden ^.^.



Was haste denn in Google eingegeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s: Dachte auch du bist Lurock *omg* xD


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was haste denn in Google eingegeben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub Lurock hamse gebannt und das is sein neuer Acc das wäre doch möglich


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

Bei dem Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber PayPal ist eigentlich nicht so unseriös, 
deswegen halte ich es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass dir das passieren könnte was LoD's 'Freund' passiert ist...



LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub Lurock hamse gebannt und das is sein neuer Acc das wäre doch möglich


>.>


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei dem Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber PayPal ist eigentlich nicht so unseriös,
> deswegen halte ich es eher für unwahrscheinlich, dass dir das passieren könnte was LoD's 'Freund' passiert ist...
> 
> 
> >.>


hey das is wirklich passiert 

und meine güte bei deinem spam kann man auch mal annehmen das du gebannt wurdest >.<


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und meine güte bei deinem spam kann man auch mal annehmen das du gebannt wurdest >.<


Ich spamme nicht. Ich schreibe normal, aufs Thema bezogene Beiträge.
Das hier ist Spam:


LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja dreck der solls profilbild anders machen sonst passiert mir das noch n paar mal





LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich glaub Lurock hamse gebannt und das is sein neuer Acc das wäre doch möglich


----------



## LordofDemons (23. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das hier ist Spam:


nein das erste war ne einfache aussage damit ich euch 2 unterscheiden kann (wer liest schon namen pff)

und das 2te ne vermutung 

beides kein spam


----------



## Davincico (23. November 2008)

Also ich /push das mal, brauch noch eine Antwort^^


----------



## Squarg (23. November 2008)

Also meine Meinung:

Ich habe selbst lange Zeit PayPal genutzt um Überweisungen etc. auszuführen.
Da das Geld immer sofort überwiesen war, war es für mich eine der schnellsten
Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, gerade wenn man ins Ausland überweist.

Dann jedoch erfuhr ich von immer mehr "Fehlern" von PayPal.
Eine auch rechte nette Masche ist folgende (Wie es bei mir gemacht wurde):

Ich hatte etwas bei Ebay gekauft, wollte wie immer über PayPal zahlen, da es
sonst immer sofort überwiesen wurde, dh. die Ware wäre dann in 2 Tagen bei mir gewesen.

So, Pustekuchen. Es kam eine Prüfung (Weis nicht mehr genau wie die hieß). Mein Geld sollte also nur
abgehoben werden um zu sehen ob mein Konto auch gedeckt ist. Ok, das Geld war am nächsten Tag abgehoben,
aber das Geld wurde noch nicht dem Verkäufer überwiesen. So hab ich bei PayPal angerufen und mich beschwert.

Die Antwort war folgende: Ja, des sei eine spezielle Überprüfung und das könnte noch 2-3 Tage dauern und ich sollte
mir keine Gedanken machen. Nach 2 Wochen... wurde das Geld dann schließlich überwiesen und dann hab ich auch
meine Ware bekommen.

Natürlich hab ich mich im Internet erkundigt was da so lange dauert.
Es gibt Gerüchte, die besagen dass PayPal diese "Überprüfungen" öfters macht und 2 Wochen dann wirklich normal sein.
Und was macht PayPal 2 Wochen lang mit deinem Geld ? Zinsen kassieren bei der Bank.

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen.
Versuch das Geld irgendwie anderst zu überweisen und sieh dir
bei Gelegenheit mal diesen Bericht an: Testbericht PayPal

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squarg


----------



## Davincico (25. November 2008)

Danke für deine Antwort, ich habe diesen Bericht gelesen und bin auch etwas schockiert, zum Glück habe ich kein Konto...


----------

